# Panimage Tablet



## dodgegirl18 (Apr 13, 2013)

I just purchased a used tablet, no manual, can not connect to my own wifi. Tried several things, went back to factory set up. No luck, any ideas.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

What "several things" did you try?

Is there any reason to believe that the Wi-Fi works?


----------



## dodgegirl18 (Apr 13, 2013)

I have rest back to factory reset, I have gone to places where they have free wifi, will not connect, tryed adding wifi connections and no luck. Not sure what to do next. Do you have any ideas.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Make sure you are not using MAC Address filtering on your router and try connecting with encryption disabled.

But if you can't connect at multiple places likely the Wi-Fi is just not working. I assume you detect a desired network, tell it to connect, and get no results but also no error message?


----------



## dodgegirl18 (Apr 13, 2013)

TerryNet said:


> Make sure you are not using MAC Address filtering on your router and try connecting with encryption disabled.
> 
> But if you can't connect at multiple places likely the Wi-Fi is just not working. I assume you detect a desired network, tell it to connect, and get no results but also no error message?


When I hit to connect to wifi at my house, it tells me that the sigianal is strong, tell it to connect and doesn't.


----------

